# Lights (Starlight 1600)



## flatflr (12 Oct 2012)

Looking at a light for night trail riding and general mucking about down the paths, have been looking at the Torchyboy site and like the look of the Starlight 1600 but was wondering if anybody had anybody had any alternatives around the same price (£100 but could go a bit more if it's really good).

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Cubist (13 Oct 2012)

Torchy's sales pitch is very persuasive with all those trailshots. It certainly looks like a very good light for the money.


----------



## Motozulu (13 Oct 2012)

I'm going to give one of the ebay sellers cheapo £36 jobbies a go later in the year, found a seller on there who pretty much guarantees his lights are better than the usual Chinese magicshine rip offs - he has upgraded the electrics and battery power - and for £36 it's worth a throw.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370649581840?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2012)

I've ordered a cheapo 3x T6 unit. Should be here shortly from China. Expecting the battery to be crap, but my intention is to build a battery pack using the batteries and chargers from Torchy.


----------



## Motozulu (13 Oct 2012)

Good idea - they do say that the waterproofing is non-existant/cack at best on the rip offs so some just bung the battery pack in a placcy bag out on rides - but if you've got the time/gumption to build yer own - all the better. Anyway, like I said for the money if I only get a year out of it I'll be happy. How much are Torchy's packs? about £17?


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2012)

The issue is the batteries are cheap and the cells are charged together, rather than individually. Sometimes the protection circuit is crap as well. Getting water into them causes failure. I've wrapped two of my magicshines batteries in electrical tape and additional duck tape to prevent any water getting in. One of my magicshines batteries is the new rubber coated ones.

I've just ordered 2 18650 battery holders which I will wire together giving me 4 batteries. Batteries from torchy vary from abut £10 for two to £17 depending on capacity. The chargers are from £12. Doing it this way guarantees a good power pack that will last.


----------



## flatflr (13 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys, think i'll get the Starlight and will let you know how I get on with it. I have a 1 watt Niterider that I'll modify as a head torch


----------



## MatthewB7621 (16 Oct 2012)

Should just get a cheaper one, I have a surefire torch which cost £32 and it matches these fenix and exposure lights the other people at my club have, and their ones cost a lot more than mine. Best to get an actual handheld torch with a clip rather than a proper bike light, unless you have loads of money


----------



## flatflr (27 Oct 2012)

Update.
Got a Magicshine MJ-872 in the end as it looked like a better deal. Just got back from taking it out for a ride in the dark, was able to ride one of my short routes at my normal speed with confidence and the beam width was wide enough to see where I was going at the corners but not so wide that it was a distraction, I ended up turning it down to 75% power for parts of the route as didn't need full power all the time (full moon). All in all it looks like a well put together bit of kit, only issue would be the battery mount but that might just be me wanting an excuse to fettle something...


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Oct 2012)

I have one similar to the one in the linky but mine is cheapy chinese version £ 20 it cost me - now that the clocks change, in an hour or so, it will get more use so will see how well it last

.... and it is 1800 lm but as has been poin ted out, there is no such thing as 1800 cree t6 .... and if yuou look hard enouh on ebay, you'll find same lamp with claimed output of 2400 lm!!! WTF???


----------

